# Check Out These Watermelons!



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

Theognome


----------



## etexas (Mar 23, 2009)

No comment.


----------



## ww (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Claudiu (Mar 23, 2009)

That actually looks really cool


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow. I'm hungry, I want to eat one.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 23, 2009)

WOW! Just WOW!

 @ Rose...craving, hon?


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 23, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> WOW! Just WOW!
> 
> @ Rose...craving, hon?



hahaha, maybe.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 23, 2009)

Great Melons!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, those are some great carvings!


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm leaving all the melon comments to the ladies.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 23, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Made you look!
> 
> Theognome



Yeah, because I was thinking, "where does he live that melons are ripe right now?"

Mine won't be ready until September, the way thing look this year.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't make up my mind as to whether that looks more handmade or CNCed.

Probably handmade. It would be pretty intensive to compensate for the irregularities in the melon's form.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 23, 2009)

Skyler said:


> I can't make up my mind as to whether that looks more handmade or CNCed.
> 
> Probably handmade. It would be pretty intensive to compensate for the irregularities in the melon's form.



what a geek. j/k


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool.

I can just see carrying a melon to a CNC machine. . .'Really, the boss won't mind.'


----------



## BJClark (Mar 23, 2009)

Someone sure has a lot of time on their hands..


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 23, 2009)

I should go buy some watermelon seeds now..


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd be curious at how long some of those took to make. But yeah, too much time on one's hands


----------



## Idelette (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing! I would love to learn how to carve watermelons like that!


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 23, 2009)

I think the artist who carved those is Takashi Itoh.

He's got a website, and it looks like people have taken some of his photos and have been spreading them on the web without attribution.

Watermelon Special Fruitcarving


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 23, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> I think the artist who carved those is Takashi Itoh.
> 
> He's got a website, and it looks like people have taken some of his photos and have been spreading them on the web without attribution.
> 
> Watermelon Special Fruitcarving



Definitely looks like you found a match Vic. I bow to your internet search-fu! 

The site also answers my question as to how long it takes to carve a piece:



> I spend about 1 hour carving a watermelon.
> If I carve only a simple character, it takes 20 min.
> But if I do a flower decoration too, it takes from 40 to 90 minutes.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 23, 2009)

Those are amazing!


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Zenas (Mar 23, 2009)

That's so easy. I bet they can't do that with sweet potatoes.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 23, 2009)

That was neat. We had some like that at our wedding...well, not the baseball players, more like the flowers and such.


----------



## Piano Hero (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing. I especially like the second one. I wonder if they eat them afterwards.....they're too pretty to eat.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 24, 2009)

Rangerus said:


>


----------

